# Training Idea - The Cone



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Learn from my mistakes, those of you with young dogs!!

I wish I had trained Fergus to be okay with a cone collar before he needed to wear one. :doh: It never occurred to me to get him used to wearing one with treats and positive reinforcement in small sessions prior to him needing one for real. 

Fergus was neutered yesterday and has freaked out about the collar. He just stands in one place with his head down crying with it on. So I ran out and bought him one of those inflatable ones that doesn't block their vision and same thing. So now I'm just watching him and giving him an "ah ah" if he goes for his stitches. Last night was exhausting - between his crying and panting with the cone on for hours and me giving up and just watching him after that. 

I can't help feeling like a little fun pre-training would have been a great idea and averted all this panic on his part. There are many times in his life where we're likely going to need the dreaded cone (hot spots, surgeries, etc.), so Operation Happy Cone training starts now!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

THANK YOU!....Trace has practiced with a muzzle, but not a cone!!! <yikes>


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a good idea, I'd never thought of it.

LibertyME - why have you practiced with a muzzle?? I've never thought of practicing one of those either - although there are times when I've threatened him with one when he's all teeth, LOL. 

Sue


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Luckily for us with Miss Scarlett, after two FHO's and spay ten days ago shes never once bothered stitches. I just hope we're thru with surgery for a LOOONG time to come. She hasnt had a chance to really enjoy puppydom at all..


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Kylee never bothered her stitches either, which actually was a problem. She had the dissolvable stitches after her spay and since she didn't like them....they didn't dissolve.

We ended up taking them out ourselves.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Very good idea! We used a No Bite collar on Penny.. Was more like a neck brace and she tolerated it really well. She could even get into her crate and turn around with no trouble.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

jonesyboy said:


> That's a good idea, I'd never thought of it.
> 
> LibertyME - why have you practiced with a muzzle?? I've never thought of practicing one of those either - although there are times when I've threatened him with one when he's all teeth, LOL.
> 
> Sue


It's a wise idea for EVERY dog to be muzzle trained. All dogs CAN and WILL bite under the right circumstances. You're doing you dog a huge favor by desensitizing him to a muzzle and/or e-collar. That way, when the situation arises and you have an already stressed dog, you aren't adding the extra stress of what-the-hell-did-you-just-put-on-me!!!

Both my dogs are muzzle trained. We called it "treat mask training!"


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I practice with a muzzle because Lexi requires one at the vet... if 99% of the time working with the muzzle creates a positive association then it makes that aspect of the vet a bit easier....the vet LOVES it when I bring out her muzzle and she pops her little nose right in it! Lexi gets a much more thorough checkup wearing a muzzle then if the vet is on guard....
Although Liberty and Trace dont require a muzzle at the vet....God forbid, if I ever need one to treat an injury....that part of the stressful event will be made somewhat easier...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that's a great idea!

I never suspected we'd need to use cone, but Bridger was in it 10 days after his neutering -- the lst few days were heartbreaking.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

OK then, I'm going to go buy a muzzle and a cone tommorow. Poor Jonesy doesn't know what he's in for!

Sue


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

....just take your time, use some yummy treats and be systematic.....working from a few reptitions lasting seconds up to longer periods of time... - With a cone - learning that they actually can walk with a cone on is a big deal!
You have the luxury of time - dont rush!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Excellent idea. Training to be ok with muzzels, cones ect is great because one day you may need it in an emergency and you don't want the added stress. One thing I would add it getting them comfterable with being physicaly restrained/move. Physically moving thier head up/ down side to side. They may have a cut on their throat and many dogs don't like to have somone hold their nose to lift thier head. Also teach them to accept being lifted. If injured you don't want them thrashing about if you have to carry them. 

The carry thing was a HUGE life saver when my mix got sick. It was neurlogical and she was having trouble walking to the point that I had to carry her. She dosen't like being pick up at all but all the work I had put into teaching her that she had to let me saved us during that time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep! yep! yep!
Totally agree bizzy...
Being able to accept restraint is a lifesaver!

Not sure I could carry any of my beasties!
But totally get it!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL. Thankfully she only weighs 45lbs but if she had been thrashing is would have been a good deal more difficult. I had done most of the work though when she was a puppy. Even if all you can do is give them a hug and lift thier front feet off the ground it can help. Particulary as they get older and may have trouble getting into a car. You can lift thier front end and then help thier back end up. I used to do half at a time when I groomed dogs to get dogs bigger than I could lift up on a table. It works great when they coperate.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the neck brace for when Quinn was neutered, and got him used to wearing it no problem. He never bothered though and didn't have to wear it - maybe it was the thought alone that stopped him licking his wound LOL.


----------

